# Mega Anabolics - Omega Labs Available



## Mega-Anabolics (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey Brews. mega-anabolics.com has been recently upgraded and we now have another brand in stock. We still have Alpha North Labs as our primary lab. Our new lab is called Omega Labs, it sells all Ethyl-Oleate products. In-case you don't know what Ethyl-Oleate. Here is EO in a nutshell.

Omega labs uses Ethyl-oleate. Ethyl oleate is used as a solvent for pharmaceutical drug preparations for substances such as steroids. Ethyl-Oleate (EO) makes injections smoother which is especially beneficial for injecting short ester steroids. EO is not for everyone though, a small amount of people who use EO, develop an allergic reaction to EO. 

As always, please take note of a few things:

- We only ship within Canada
- There are no minimum orders
- Tracking number is provided shortly after confirmation of payment
- We will answer any questions you have about anything relevant
- Once you know what products you would like just inform us and we will get you a quote

Thanks for you time, bye for now.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 4, 2016)

Sciroxx?? You just going to let this bro walk up in here and take what's yours!? 

Roid fight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2016)

I got a hundo on sciroxx. Cause you know mega will throw a punch and then apologize


----------



## Joliver (Sep 4, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I got a hundo on sciroxx. Cause you know mega will throw a punch and then apologize



I'll set the odds. 

Sciroxx: -110
Mega: +120
Mega Apology parlay: -250

Sciroxx is a cop parlay: -70,000,000

Taking money now......please PM me to get fleeced.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/22493-SCIROXX-Real-or-Hype


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks guys, I don't know much about Sciroxx. So what? I will beat Sciroxx at first, then apologize an that's why I will loose to Sciroxx ?. Very interesting, I can't complain. Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## sgf (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't wanna get fleeced.  But I DO wanna see how this plays out!:32 (20):

Must be the estrogen......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 4, 2016)

No sense of humor ah mega


----------



## DF (Sep 4, 2016)

Welcome to UG!


----------



## thqmas (Sep 4, 2016)

Both Scirrox and Mega are having trouble understaning the meaning of sarcasem.I bet on karl.

Edit: btw mega, we all saw you comming from a mile away.


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Sep 4, 2016)

Cant go wrong with *********


----------



## stonetag (Sep 6, 2016)

DF said:


> Welcome to UG!



LOL, smartass!


----------

